
Gitlab 12.0 Released - bjoko
https://about.gitlab.com/2019/06/22/gitlab-12-0-released/
======
dsumenkovic
Here's the brief overview of the top 3 features:

1\. Visual Reviews

GitLab review applications are a fantastic tool to enable stakeholders from
Operations to QA to business owners to evaluate and approve application
changes before production.

In GitLab 12.0, it's easy to provide visual feedback directly from the review
app. It’s simple and streamlined, no toggling between different tabs and
typing your feedback, helping to shorten review cycles and accelerate
delivery. Documentation [1]

2\. Project Dependency List

Projects typically include dozens of individual components, which can
introduce vulnerabilities. Often, security and compliance teams need to be
aware of the specific components included in a project. Documentation [2]

3\. Limit access based on IP address

In GitLab 12.0, you can specifically prohibit traffic from outside IP
addresses from accessing your GitLab data. Documentation [3]

[1] -
[https://docs.gitlab.com/ee/ci/review_apps/index.html#visual-...](https://docs.gitlab.com/ee/ci/review_apps/index.html#visual-
reviews-starter)

[2] -
[https://docs.gitlab.com/ee/user/application_security/depende...](https://docs.gitlab.com/ee/user/application_security/dependency_scanning/#dependency-
list)

[3] - [https://docs.gitlab.com/ee/user/group/index.html#ip-
access-r...](https://docs.gitlab.com/ee/user/group/index.html#ip-access-
restriction-ultimate)

